# Tausche 60 Tage WoW-Spielzeit



## zwenson83 (11. Januar 2014)

Gegen eine Vollversion von WoW die nur 15 euro kostet. 
Ich mag es tauschen, weil ich habe mir jetzt mists of pandaria geholt und 2x prepaid karte, ein freund hatte mich eingeladen aber ich habe jetzt keine lust noch ein mal 15 extra auszugeben um voll zu spielen zu können, da es nun knapp bei mir aussieht für den rest des Monats!
60 Tage gilt auf jeden Fall, da ich sie erst gestern geholt habe.
Hoffe es meldet sich jemand! könnt mich auch direkt über skype adden: svensonk83. aber bitte beim add angeben, dass es wegen dieser Sache ist, ich nehm keine random requests an.


----------

